# Festplattengehäuse mit USB und Lan-Anschluss



## Mayday1980 (24. Juli 2015)

*Festplattengehäuse mit USB und Lan-Anschluss*

suche eine Festplattengehäuse, das ich per Lan und USB anschließen kann.
Möchte es halt bei Netzwerk bespielen und mittels USB an den TV anschließen.
Welche könnt ihr mir empfehlen. 2,5 oder 3,5Zoll ist egal.


----------



## Pizzamannfrau (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Festplattengehäuse mit USB und Lan-Anschluss*

Habe ehrlichgesagt noch nie etwas von einem Ethernet-Festplattengehäuse gelesen. Wozu auch? 
Die Router die eine Festplatte unterstützen, unterstützen das meist über den USB-Port. Einfach an den Router per LAN anstecken läuft nicht.. 
Prüf mal ob dein Router das überhaupt unterstützt, ansonsten musst du sowieso über PC arbeiten.

EDIT: Die einfachste Lösung wäre da die Festplatte dann an einen PC im Heimnetzwerk anzustecken und einfach Freizugeben, sodass jeder über die Heimnetzgruppe auf die HDD zugriff hat.


----------



## Research (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Festplattengehäuse mit USB und Lan-Anschluss*

NAS?
Spätet mehr.

z.B.: LogiLink LogiCloud WL0157, 2.5", USB 3.0/WLAN

Ethernet selber....
nur eine: Medion Life S88044 2TB, USB 3.0/USB 2.0/WLAN/LAN (MD 90219)
WLAN sieht etwas besser aus: Extern mit Schnittstelle: WLAN Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Sonst, wie schon gesagt: NAS+USB (2.0):
NAS-Systeme mit Festplatte: ohne, Anzahl Festplatten: 1, NetzwerkanschlÃ¼sse: 1x Gb LAN, USB 2.0: ab 1x Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


und hier mit USB 3.0
NAS-Systeme mit Festplatte: ohne, Anzahl Festplatten: 1, NetzwerkanschlÃ¼sse: 1x Gb LAN, USB 3.0: ab 1x Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Fragen?


----------



## schuetti (18. November 2019)

*AW: Festplattengehäuse mit USB und Lan-Anschluss*



Pizzamannfrau schrieb:


> Habe ehrlichgesagt noch nie etwas von einem Ethernet-Festplattengehäuse gelesen. Wozu auch?
> Die Router die eine Festplatte unterstützen, unterstützen das meist über den USB-Port. Einfach an den Router per LAN anstecken läuft nicht..


ich kann dir sagen warum.
weil es grotten langsam ist, eine festplatte über den usb2.0  an den router zu hängen. alleine schon wenn nur 1 benutzer darauf zugreift. und wollen erst mal 2 oder mehr leute gleichzeitig, zb. jeder einen film davon abspielen... nunja...


----------

